
What documentaries would you recommend watching and why? - joddystreet
I always thought documentaries to be boring and that changed after watching - Icarus (Netflix): about state-sponsored doping scandal in Russian Olympics teams - Amazing!
Now I want to explore the world of documentaries, on any topic; I just want to expand my worldview.
======
siquick
Hypernormalisation by Adam Curtis

Incredible insight into the current geopolitical climate and how actions in
previous years have had huge ramifications to what's happening now.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperNormalisation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HyperNormalisation)

------
mj_tom
I'd recommend "Jiro Dreams of Sushi" on Netflix. It's a really interesting
look into the mind of someone seeking perfection and mastery of their craft.

------
staunch
Mary Beard's documentaries are some of the only accurate ones on ancient Rome.
Luckily some of them are available on YouTube.

Pompeii: Life And Death

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zBG5R7TXU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zBG5R7TXU)

Meet the Romans

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rggk_H3jEgw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rggk_H3jEgw)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JFw8M4PBUI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9JFw8M4PBUI)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UvG0LDeYBA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UvG0LDeYBA)

Caligula

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhiJcedqTjM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhiJcedqTjM)

Ultimate Rome Empire Without Limit

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WIISgDsUrE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WIISgDsUrE)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W18k428ugaE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W18k428ugaE)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxCzAehdF38](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vxCzAehdF38)

Also, there's a subreddit for this
[https://old.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/](https://old.reddit.com/r/Documentaries/)

------
yesenadam
All documentaries by: Scott Noble (available free at his site
[http://metanoia-films.org/](http://metanoia-films.org/)), Patricio Guzman,
Werner Herzog, Adam Curtis, The Yes Men.

Other great documentaries: Man with a Movie Camera, Sherman's March, Burden of
Dreams, Bus 174, My Winnipeg, How to Start a Revolution, Merchants of Doubt,
Silenced (2014), the Corporation (2003), Man on Wire, The Parking Lot Movie,
Land of Look Behind, Intangible Asset No. 82, Brasileirinho, Jodorowsky's
Dune, Revolution OS, Facebookistan, The King of Kong, Kumaré, McLibel, Harlan
County USA

Why? Because they're amazing, important, will change your life etc. Sorry I
don't have hours to go into detail. Enjoy!

ps I found a lot of these by googling best documentaries lists, IMDb lists
etc. I judge whether to watch movies/docos by reading 2 or 3 pages of user
reviews on IMDb, occasionally Ebert or Urban Cinefile etc also.

------
slipwalker
I liked "Betting on zero" from netflix (
[https://www.netflix.com/title/80108609](https://www.netflix.com/title/80108609)
).

------
superasn
I recently saw one called "What the health" and "in defence of food" (better)
about how USDA is in bed with The meat, egg, sugar and pharma industry and how
their guidlines are just plain wrong if not harmful.

I've been reading about this lots and lots to the effect that I've reduced my
non veg intake to once a week and yes my health has improved a lot since too.
But ymmv and it's definitely worth a watch even if you don't agree to hear
their viewpoints.

------
PerfectElement
Earthlings

[https://vimeo.com/209647801](https://vimeo.com/209647801)

Because it will change the way you see the relationship between humans and
animals.

------
daslicious
The Fog of War
[https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0317910/](https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0317910/)

Robert McNamara gives his accounts of WWII and Vietnam wars.

He was a senior member of the White House administrations and saw a lot.

------
phakding
Three from top of my head: 1\. The square - it was on Netflix, may still be
2\. The known unknown 3\. Jesus camp

~~~
justaguyhere
Jesus camp was scary.

I don't know if these fall under documentary category, but I enjoyed SAMSARA
and BARAKA, because of their music and stunning cinematography

[https://www.amazon.com/Samsara-Ron-
Fricke/dp/B00AYQNOFI/](https://www.amazon.com/Samsara-Ron-
Fricke/dp/B00AYQNOFI/)
[https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AO9NDY2](https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AO9NDY2)

------
itronitron
wormwood >>
[https://www.netflix.com/title/80059446](https://www.netflix.com/title/80059446)

